# Correcting bad behavior in a buck...



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a very sweet 7mo oberhasli buckling. He has horns/large scurs that I will be banding this weekend. However, this morning when I went to pet him he's tarted to butt me with his horns He wasn't trying to hurt me, he was trying to play, but I want to discourage this behavior. I snapped his nose and said sternly NO. He tried again, so I did the same thing. Anything else I should do? He was just playing, he wasn't trying to hurt me. He went to my ober wethers and started playing with them... I just want to keep him sweet is all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Water bottle and squirt him with water.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Water bottle and squirt him with water.


Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try flicking his ears as well. They hate that usually.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Try flicking his ears as well. They hate that usually.


Will try that too Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also flip him to the ground by pulling opposite rear & front leg & lightly sit on him till he is calm. It sounds harsh but if nothing else works.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nancy d said:


> You can also flip him to the ground by pulling opposite rear & front leg & lightly sit on him till he is calm. It sounds harsh but if nothing else works.


I have done that to my other buck when he is WAY out of line, but with this one, I don't want to do that yet, as he wasn't being aggressive just trying to figure out what he can get away with I think He hasn't tried it again so far today


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have heard of someone using an air horn  With it being in the middle of the rut, you are going to have a hard to teaching any intact buck manners. You might just wanna get by with the water or whatever and think about teaching him in the spring/summer so next fall he maybe nicer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> I have heard of someone using an air horn  With it being in the middle of the rut, you are going to have a hard to teaching any intact buck manners. You might just wanna get by with the water or whatever and think about teaching him in the spring/summer so next fall he maybe nicer.


Actually tonight he didn't try it at all, he just stood by me waiting for his scratches and grain....as they all do.., spoiled stinkers LOL!! What I did this morning seemed to work I guess.... He wasn't being mean I don't think. Him and my ober wethers but heads playfully quite often, so I think he was trying it on me...nope!!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

He is probably too young to have a good sized beard but what I do is grab the beard pull up and make him take a few steps back usually he'll walk off in another direction


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's also a good idea, for when he's older


----------

